
Hey, AT&T: Where's The iPhone Tethering?  - newacc
http://www.crn.com/mobile/220301674;jsessionid=L10X1Q5GASYC5QE1GHPSKH4ATMY32JVN
======
mildweed
What kind off pricing model would HN readers accept from AT&T (since its
obvious they want to charge for it)? Would you prefer a flat rate or a usage
charge?

I feel the data plan is already expensive, but I would be willing to fork over
another $2/month for this service.

Similar: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=869156>

~~~
tibbon
I'm curious as to the limits that AT&T will put in place. All of the USB-
teathering providers now (mysteriously all around the same time) now have 5GB
caps in place on bandwidth per month. You can't buy more from most, and
getting two cards/accounts is the only option. Oddly they all advertised these
initially as unlimited plans.

An AT&T Executive said in the NYT a while ago when they announced teathering
that they'd place no restrictions on use.

I'm wondering if they keep to their word, or not. Probably not.

------
dschobel
ATT's network is already ridiculously overloaded, not adding tethering yet is
absolutely the right move.

